# HO Layout



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=296

My first layout. NOT prototypical. Self taught all that has been done. This has been year in making so far. It has had it moments, but by far it has been fun.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done, :thumbsup: I was going to say that your pictures are out of sequence. But I see you know. 

You going to put any kind of water anywhere?

You need some shelves for trains.
Some train pictures too? :thumbsup:

Nice room for the trains.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish I could get that much done in a year, Great job


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nicely done, :thumbsup: I was going to say that your pictures are out of sequence. But I see you know.
> 
> You going to put any kind of water anywhere?
> 
> ...


I have a shelf on the wall full of trains..lol But once I get most the stuff back on the rails its only about half full of engines..lol You can see it in a few pictures..
About the water...not sure..but my daughter wants some on it someplace...


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's some great work there! Very well done for the first round.

Reminds me that once I'm done wrenching on the car and get back from my road trip I need to get busy on Rock Ridge again!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

That gallery deal works out pretty well, don't it.


















BTW, you can fill one up album and start another.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Man that looks nice


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

That is a lot of work in a short time.

I too am about a year into my first time MRR and can empathise.
We've taken different directions with the milieu but the goal is the same. 

I like picture intensive threads. If you want just pics, here's where to go for mine, but I prefer to incorporate pics with text trying to explain WTF I'm doing.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?u=8724


----------

